
Jack Ma's Original Sales Pitch in 1999 - onetimemanytime
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up9-C4_8dVo&feature=youtu.be
======
sajid
Ironic, that in the video, he urges his colleagues to emulate the American
startup work ethic. Nowadays, it's the other way around.

